# On-Road Racing in the Steel City - SCH



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Please use this thread to talk about On-Road racing in the Pittsburgh area and Steel City Hobbies.

For more information: www.steelcityhobbies.com

Good luck in 2006!
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Results*

Results should be up soon.
Thanks!
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heli Flying*

Tuesday evenings are closed to car traffic to make way for Heli Flying.
For more info check the website.
For Heli video: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Video06/HeliFlying.mov


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone running 1/12th on road Sat.?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

*yes*



> Anyone running 1/12th on road Sat.?


Yes I will be. !


----------



## onroadrulz (Mar 9, 2006)

i run 1/12th on road, I was thinking about making the trip up there? Any setup help?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Piz said:


> Yes I will be. !


Sounds good Piz, I switched my electrics from my 1/12th oval car to my carpet knife. I don't know if my eyes can take the 8 min. without blinking though. :freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad to see 1/12th Scale is growing... I am out for 2 weeks but when I get back hopefully I can drop some electronics in... as I told Bret yesterday, I am a rolling road block.
MR


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone racing 1/12th onroad this weekend?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

martian if you can bring a spare car i will race with you


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

What happened to your 12th Tim?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

glitcher said:


> What happened to your 12th Tim?


Dude, he sold it to me.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

martian 710 i'll be running1/12 next week as soon as i get it ready.


----------



## onroadrulz (Mar 9, 2006)

I was thinking of coming up this weekend what is the crowd looking like for onroad?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i'll be down there saturday  

see you all there :wave:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

If everything works right I'll be running 1/12 onroad this weekend.Mike your 1/12 onroad car waiting for you,the Grand Wizard misses you man.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Mike.your 1/12 onroad car is ready and waiting,The Grand Wizard misses you man.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Old Hippie said:


> Mike.your 1/12 onroad car is ready and waiting,The Grand Wizard misses you man.


 Hahaha... thank you to the Grand Wizard for stuffing my 1/12th scale with some electronics! I'll be back in town on Thurs so I hope to finish it up... if it needs anything. I'll take it easy on everyone when I race... so don't worry.
MR


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

Brett, you got a PM!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha... thank you to the Grand Wizard for stuffing my 1/12th scale with some electronics! I'll be back in town on Thurs so I hope to finish it up... if it needs anything. I'll take it easy on everyone when I race... so don't worry.
> MR


I think it probably needs lots of practice!!! HA! HA! HA! :wave:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

So who's in for 1/12th scale roadcourse tomorrow. ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in, Joe should have his there, I think Frank and Mike R. are also. Piz, are you going to keep those cars in one piece this week? It was just Joe and me in 1/12th last week. I had a blast, we ran and finished the main on the same lap. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett if you can bring a spare 12 scale i will run with you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Practice? Didn't you know I was a natural? I should paint my car yellow so you can not see all the paint and scratches from the side walls.... I'm good for wearing down the carpet around the edges. 



martian 710 said:


> I think it probably needs lots of practice!!! HA! HA! HA! :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Practice? Didn't you know I was a natural? I should paint my car yellow so you can not see all the paint and scratches from the side walls.... I'm good for wearing down the carpet around the edges.


"a natural", I hope that doesn't mean you race with your clothes off!!! :freak: :wave:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

martian 710 my 1/12th is ready to go,sure hope my contacts don't dry out ha! ha! ha! see you in the A.M.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, going 8 minutes without blinking is rough. Especially when it is back to back with a 5 min. sedan race.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Looking for 1/12th onroad drivers for some good road raceing at SCH come one come all.Martian 710 your right 13 min of raceing is rough I did it this saturday,got my car running good was on a 36 lap pace but had a brain fart and ended up with a 34 not bad for the first time out,looking fordward to running it.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

your doing 13 minute 1/12 scale on road races ??


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> your doing 13 minute 1/12 scale on road races ??


No, he's talking about 5 min. sedan back to back with 8 min. of 1/12th = 15 min. without blinking. Thank goodness we don't use Paragon. I should be there next week. The kids don't have soccer games the next 2 weeks. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Race Results are posted. Sorry for the delay!
MR


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

How did the racing go today. I had to make some money today since Mother Nature wouldn't let me yesterday. I should be there with both the "little monsters" next week.


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> How did the racing go today. I had to make some money today since Mother Nature wouldn't let me yesterday. I should be there with both the "little monsters" next week.


The racing went well today. Alot of sedan today. Next week is going to be a mad house, with the outlaws coming. It should be a blast.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Martian 710 bring your 1/12th with you enjoy running them.I was the only one there yesterday,and anyone else who would like to join us.look forward to saturday with the OUT LAWS seen some of them run yesterday looks like a lot of FUN.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Old Hippie, I'll have mine for sure. I'm going to try to get Shyniah's set up for her too. I think it time for her to start turning left and right.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

MARTIAN 710 sure glad to hear that I was the only one there last saturday.joe was helpping ben with his bush car.later


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*May 20th - R/C Extravaganza*

When: May 20
Where: McMurray PA (Pgh South Hills)
Time: 10 - 4PM
Cost: Zilch, Nadda, Zippo... $0.00

SCH is doing a R/C extravaganza with R/C Drag Racing - we encourage anyone with any R/C vehicle to come test n' tune your rod on FRESH asphalt that will not even be a week old! (I can't believe they are allowing us to do this) AND there will be off-road racing with hand-out R/C cars provided by TRAXXAS to try your hand on the dirt. (Off road more for kids of all ages) We plan on a few helicopter demonstrations as well.... 

Call NitroMike at the shop for details or check the website.

www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*T-Series Race Series starts Saturday!*

*T-Series Race Series starts this Saturday!*
FREE Steelers T-Shirt ($25.00 value) when you sign up for R/C Racing starting this Saturday. This is a Steelers T-Series that will run for the next few weeks! Be sure to collect all T-shirts including possible wild-card gifts! 1 per person/raceday.

For more info: www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*New On-Road design*

We cleaned the heck out of the track - looks like new carpet! Pipes are tuned up as well. We have spent a lot of time giving the place a cleaning and some painting. Track will re-open for practice Friday afternoon.

New Road Course!!!

The "T-Series" starts this weekend too! With every 1st entry, you get a free Steelers T-Shirt. This series runs for a few weeks with a different shirt every week. Some shirts are part of a series so try not to miss out!

Doors open at 9am, racing at noon. 

If you need directions, you can mapquest from our contacts page:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/contact.shtml

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*OutDoor On-Road Saturday*

The Bible Chapel Carnival & R/C event in McMurray has changed venues slightly due to all the rainy weather we have been having over the last 13 days... we are still going to host off-road racing for free tomorrow at this site... but we have moved the off-road to on-road -- to a freshly paved lot so now we can include touring cars! 

This starts around 10am and runs thru 3pm all for NO COST!

It gets better... it is a great time for you, the kids and even your parents... Free entertainment and FREE FOOD for those who want some good eats!
Last years event was a blast and SCH is happy to continue to help promote R/C to the Pittsburgh area! The rain is supposed to stop in the morning so that opens up hours of free R/C fun

If you have an off-road vehicle... you can race on-road as well... OR play in the mud!

For more information and directions: www.steelcityhobbies.com 

MR
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

AWESOME turnout last weekend! Thanks to all who helped and participated!
The flying was something else! For pictures and story - http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2006Files/BibleChapel1.shtml
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*AB Charles & Son Hobby Shop*

Thanks for the memories Scott. Hope you have a smooth transfer to the new shop.
For more information on one of the greatest hobby shops of all time:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/news.shtml - also a link to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette & AB's site. :thumbsup: 
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder in the Burgh - Update*

Thunder in the Burgh is coming to Heinz Field and PNC Park this Friday afternoon and will run through Sunday afternoon.

Steel City Hobbies will have the R/C Drag Strip set up on Sunday, June 11th from 11am thru 4pm. 

The faster cars will be paired up with the REAL FULL SCALE cars on the main strip to try their hand at beating a real car. I did it 2 years ago! Nitro Mike has the current speed record of around 70mph (that is in 132' ladies) with his electric car (which is now disinigrated by an accident in Arby's parking lot). NitroMike says he has a few things up his sleeve this year with his Nitro stuff... 

*FREE R/C Drag Racing for anyone who dares to show up.* 
You can race just about anything!! From trucks to dragsters. If it is too big, we will put you out on the big boys strip - no problem. 

Everyone will have to pay a $10 admission fee, which gets you into the whole facility. You will be able to view the real drag racing as well as shopping around the booths and Coke-a-Cola Great Hall in Heinz Field! It is a great deal! The event runs all weekend and looks to be of record size!

For more and updated information, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder in the Burgh - Final Update*

Wow... what a great weekend... so much Drag Racing! From real to R/C. 
The R/C flying was pretty awesome as well... SCH did an impressive job with the flying - thanks to Crazy John! (Price) The R/C Drag racing was a lot of fun. My secret weapon "would have" crushed any car, but I had some micro-switching problems.  Nitro Mike Whittington was on the REAL strip and waiting for the lights to drop... but his gearbox blew when they hit green! John Price took the win and advanced to the big event - racing a REAL car... I picked the real car to race - I should have picked the Monte Carlo because I did not know that Camaro was so hopped up! Sorry John! Ha-ha I am sure I could have beaten it IF my secret weapon was functional.
For pictures and video - www.steelcityhobbies.com
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, the FREE T-Shirt deal is still on for every Saturday - raceday - each person who enters a race gets a FREE Steelers T-Shirt! 

Heli seminar tomorrow at SCH with JR's Ron Osinski - awesome flying from nitro to electric. Starts at High Noon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Vintage Grand Prix - R/C Madness*

*Steel City Hobbies*
_2006 Vintage Grand Prix_

http://www.miniofpittsburgh.com/ and www.steelcityhobbies.com team up again -- this time to raise money for charity!

Mini of Pittsburgh and Steel City Hobbies team up at this year's Vintage Grand Prix in Pittsburgh, PA. SCH is very happy to participate in this year's Vintage Grand Prix located in Schenley Park, Pittsburgh.

For direct information:http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2006Files/VintageGrandPrix.shtml

* Saturday, July 15 - Schenley Park, Pittsburgh PA - Flying and R/C racing

_Keynotes:_
Try your hand at R/C racing for $3 - 100% of the money goes to the VGP charity! (If you have a car, bring it to add to the excitement - for free!)
100% of all proceeds of T-Shirt sales go to the Vintage Grand Prix charity! 
Free demonstrations of R/C cars, planes and very cool nitro powered helicopters!!!! 
*DO NOT MISS THIS!*

_Directions:_
How to find SCH at the Vintage Grand Prix - MAP - http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Flyers/ShenleyParkMap.pdf
From Pittsburgh, follow Forbes Avenue, make a right at Schenley Drive and follow MAP to German Hill!
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*ON-Road racing*

We have a few guys practicing mod and 1/12th scale at SCH... looks like the fall will be exciting with some fast action. We are looking at Saturday On-Road / Oval racing as usual, and Sunday for the on-road experienced such as Mod and 1/12th scale. Post any thoughts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Brushless "Oval" Regionals - TC option*

SCH will run a touring car "Oval" class if anyone wants to run... you need to have a brushless motor of course.
Just FYI if anyone was interested.
MR :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Gary Pickrell Fund Raiser Race*

Guys,
Please go to the thread link below and post some comments about Gary Pickrell, who lost the battle against Cancer a few weeks ago. 2 of Gary's best friends (Frank and Chuck) helped build the current SCH track in Bridgeville and Gary had his own custom pit spot right next to his best friends. 
This fundraiser race will be a lot of fun in Gary's name with both On-Road and Oval racing on that day - and lots of awesome door prizes and Chinese auctions! Don’t forget the great tasting food!

Check out this thread and take the poll and leave a note if you have any memories of Gary!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=156444

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

No On-Road this weekend due to the ARCOR NOVAK Brushless Nationals at Steel City Hobbies. 

SCH will be having a HUGE Blow-Out sale starting sometime during the races (saturday) and will last all weekend. Come on down to check out the Nat's and the sale. You will not find a better deal! 

MR


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone planning on coming down next saturday for sedans?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i might be down practicing 12 scale, if we have enough racers i'll run my sedan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

On-Road racing starting up again this week! I had a few calls already talkking about it so the time is here again!
Have fun!
MR


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Awsome!!! I hope there is enough. I just got a JRXS a little over a week ago and have yet to race it or even drive it on anything other than oval. So I am looking foward to seeing how it does.

Question though. If there is no novice class do you think it would be OK putting a racer in the sedan class who has never raced before? She def will not be looking for a win, but do you think people would be mad because she is too slow or in the way or something? Any thoughts from you other sedan guys?

Either that or... Mike, how many people do you need to start a new class? 2 or 3 I would guess? Perhaps I can just bring along some extra novice people and give them some cars. If they all had a differnt kind of car could they still race together on oval? One have a sedan, one have truck... ect?


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike, If I come in tomorrow (Wensday) is there or can there be a road course set up for pratice? Or is it not ready yet?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

there used to always be a novice oval class.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

It is always best to call first! The Road Course "should" be set up, but not sure because Tuesday night is FlyNight. I am not sure if the night crew set up the RC or not. Soon as we get back into our routine, we will be set to go.
THanks!



AndrewV said:


> Mike, If I come in tomorrow (Wensday) is there or can there be a road course set up for pratice? Or is it not ready yet?


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Made it down and Man O Man is that track tight and technical. Ill be in pittsburgh saturday so since Im in town Ill be racing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

John,
Thank you for the awesome paint job on the Stadium Truck! It looked great at Nationals.
Mike


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

AndrewV,
A tight track makes you a better driver.Remember slow is fast, I guess you like it?you ran good,who knows I might add something else you never know.
Frank.


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Very true. Those tricky and harder tracks do make you a better driver. I do like it. I hope there are some more sedans next time though. Being that I drove all day with a broke car I dont think I did so bad. lol. Of course I could not finish a couple of my races because the broke got broker. But oh well. Still fun. Now that I got a replacement part ill be looking for the tq and win next time


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

AndrewV,
I'm sure raceing is going to pick up,the weather is starting to change,what else is there to do in the winter besides shovle SNOW!And wish for warm weather.
Frank


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

And don't forget about this!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=156444


----------



## AndrewV (Sep 7, 2006)

Frank, Is the track a differnt layout now? I missed last weeks race and was wondering if it was changed or will be for this saturday. Ill be there this saturday though and I dont have to rush out to mellon arena this time for hockey. Penns game is away  But at least i can spend more time at the track!!!!


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone going to race on sunday?
Anyone going to race 19 turn sat or sun?
How many 12th scales showed up?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Unless the weatherman changes his mind :freak: , I might be able to come down and play this Saturday :thumbsup: .


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone up for 1/12th scale onroad this weekend?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

sounds good im in for 12 scale this weekend


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Racers,There is a new track layout for on road,Tony and I built it on Tuesday.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good job on the new layout Tony and Frank. Had fun this weekend. Hope to see you next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope everyone is filling up for that big shopping day tomorrow at SCH! :wave: 
MR


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (May 17, 2004)

What are the motor, battery limits for 1/12 onroad...and body style


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> What are the motor, battery limits for 1/12 onroad...and body style


4 cell 4200mah or less, ROAR approved stock motor, Lamans or GTP style body.


----------



## Nickyd80 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Gald to see*

Gald to see everything is still going well down there at SCH. Hope to rejoin the action soon. Working on a few cars to keep up with the Grand Wizard and Tony.

Nick


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Brett,
Anybody running 1/12 onroad this Sat?
Rick


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be there with mine, my sedan is in pieces. Hopefully there will be a couple of others there also. Piz, are you coming?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

New rules 

Road course will start at 11:00 am doors open at 9:00am Raceswill be run on the hour 
If you bring Nitro Breakfast he may let you in at 8:30am Stay tuned to the web site for futher info


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds great!!! Let's get a good turn out guy's. No more long day excuses. Everybody will be on their way home by 2:00pm. I'll be out of town next Sat. but should be there pretty much every Sat. until spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone needs to tell Mike to get the new times on the website ASAP.


----------



## TODD NUZUM (Dec 16, 2006)

hey guys got a new corally 1/12 anybody gonna start running !!!!!!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I will be snow boarding the next two weeks, but will be back for racing on the 17th, For those of you who run 1/12 scale we talked about making it a 19 turn class ( since it was just Ryan and I last week we went with 19's ) And the other guys there said lets run 19t 1/12 scale . 
See ya in 2 weeks


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Piz, Don't know if thats a good move or not. There is enough guys having trouble getting around the track with stock motors. Oh well, guess I'll have to beat you with my stock motor. :wave: I have to go to Columbus this Sat. and I'll be in Fla. the 17th but I should be there next Sat. and pretty much every Sat. after the 17th.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Steel City Nationals*

Please go to this thread and vote if you are going to attend the Nationals.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177269

More info there as well as www.steelcityhobbies.com !

Good luck and have fun!

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*On-Road UPDATE*

This weekend regular racing for both On-Road and Oval.

We are not going to run Road-Course at this years Steel City Nationals.

We can run a On-Road race only this summer if there is interest!

Thanks!

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*NEW TRACK - UpDate*

To view pictures of our progress, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com!

This will be one of the best on-road tracks in the US with more than 40' x 92' of driving surface!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Frist, I sorry for not posting the progress were making on the track.As you can see by the pictures above were moving along,I'm picking up the flooring on Thursday and were unloading it after 5M


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Myself and Chuck,would like to thank everyone who helped with the track on Thursday SLAZ,Allen,Connor,JW,Brian,George,Rob,Today Friday Myself,Chuck and Rob worked on the track We started to put down some of the decking,we have about 3/4 of the breacing done.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Another work day at Daytona internatonial of Pa.Thanks to Chuck,Tony,JW,and NITRO who carried two sheets of wood.WE have about 1/3 of the wood down,We laid about 10 of the second layer sheets of wood so when the carpet comes We have a place to store it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Track looks great! Amazing sub-floor... can't wait to get the carpet down. Nice work guys!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Track UpDate!*

Hey everyone!
The track is ready for carpet! 
We have a few sections ready to be installed, but we have a few sections that have some defects. Everyone involved at SCH wants to make sure you have the best possible surface to race on, so we are taking strides to fix this ASAP. 
No worries, our suppliers are a reputable classy people and they are working hard to expedite replacement of these sections so we can open the track up by Labor Day. 
All I can say is keep tuned and enjoy the nice weather while it lasts!
MR


----------



## demonrc (Jul 10, 2007)

Great to hear that the track is coming along. I was wanting to know if you are going to have a 1/12 scale class for road course? I am looking for some where to race mine. john


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We race anything you bring in... if there are enough cars for a class, we will run them... we have had 1/12th scale run before.

Good news - carpet is being installed - good stuff.



demonrc said:


> Great to hear that the track is coming along. I was wanting to know if you are going to have a 1/12 scale class for road course? I am looking for some where to race mine. john


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

If anyone would like to practice on road or oval the track is set up :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The place is top rate Frank.... thank you for all your hard work - it is really something.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Mike,
Don't forget Chuck And JW it was the three of us.Racers don't forget were raceing this Saturday at Wattkins Glenn and Daytona At Steelcity Hobbies at Great Southen Shopping Center, doors open at 9am with raceing at 11am looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Track UpDate*

The 1st Test-n-tune went well from what I understand! I think this coming Saturday will be more of the same - but there will be oppratunity to run some races as well! I think everyone was charged only 5 bucks so that was cool. 

There are updates and pictures on the SCH website - www.steelcityhobbies.com - so check it out!


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

bump! The new road course looks great. Its even a little tricker than you think. I have been practicing all this week, just trying to wake up my batteries. Hope see more road racers this year. come on out, check out the new track, I think you'll will like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NUZUM (Apr 9, 2007)

count me in for 1/12 anybody else???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Things are looking good down there in the burgh... looking forward to coming home someday... :freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Update Update Update*

Here are a few updates that I am implementing immediately... we will see how it goes! We are sensitive to everyones needs with the high gas prices. SO we are going to try a few different things to throw into the mix...

-Entry Fee: $10 - 1st class, $5 for second
-Rules for brushless have been posted - other rules are being firmed up.
-OVAL practice from Monday thru Wed 
-ROAD COURSE Thurs, Fri and Sun (depending on what we left off with on Saturday - subject to change)
-Tuesday afternoons - FlyNight - for electric "e-heli" and plane flying
-POINTS - starting after the nats for six weeks - throw out 2 bad days

Brushless Nats next week - $20 - 1st entry, $10 for every class after - we want to pack in the place as this is a great race. 4 Quals w/1 Main...

Hope I did not forget anything - good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Cleveland Indoor Champs*

Conor and I drove up to shoot some footage of the indoor champs. Pictures are posted on the SCH site : www.steelcityhobbies.com

The track looked to be nice - cool with the green infields, etc... though I heard some complaints with screws breaking and slippage.... it is tough putting together a track for a few days - and to have several hundred people running... people seemed to be having a great time despite a lighter than usual (over the last few years) turnout. 

Frank and Chuck seem to have a great time as this has become a great tradition! I strongly suggest anyone interested in racking R/C cars to check it out... it is under a 2 hour ride from SCH/Pittsburgh.

Check out the pics!

MR


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

"f" brushes got ordered today, i heard you guys aint had any in a while.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok,Races were starting a points series next Saterday the 15th of Dec.First off the points are going to be calculated as such;1st 100 points.... etc.The series is for 6 weeks and there is a reward for every driver that races every week.Mike is going to be keeping track of the racers/entries and he will inform us after the 5th week of who has made all 5 weeks.These people will not have to pay for the 6th week of racing,it is not transferable to any other and can not be held for any other week


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Next, we are going to be giving away bodies and such for the1st,2nd and 3rd place points for the 6 weeks for qualifying classes only.Now for the class to qualify we have to have 4-5 racersin that class for the 6 weeks series,This will be figured out at the end of the series and not the beginning.We will take the total number of entries for that class divided by 6 to get the average.If we do not get a average of 4-5 we will not be giving away prizes.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

3rd The entry fee is 10.00 there are very few tracks were you can go for 5+ hours of intertainment and FUN for only 10.00 ?
Thanks SCH. :wave: :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Mushroom Farm*

Mushroom Farm story and pictures on SCH site.
www.steelcityhobbies.com
I think we should get a group of racers and head up there one Friday!
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Race Results & Point Standings for Fall/Winter 2007*

Here are the updates for the Points Standings and race results:

http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/2007-fallwinter-results/

Merry Christmas!
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Results for last day in 2007*

Decent turnout yesterday for the last day of racing in 2007. It is going to be a tight points series!

For results:
http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/2007-fallwinter-results/

For this weeks Spotlight racer:
www.steelcityhobbies.com

Happy New Year everyone!
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Results posted*

Hope everyone is enjoying the New Year!

Classes keep on growing... exciting stuff.

For results:
www.steelcityhobbies.com
http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/2007-fallwinter-results/
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*In the Spotlight*

In the Spotlight this week:
http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/2008/01/07/in-the-rc-car-racing-spotlight-daniel-hajnos/
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Racing Results*

Results from this past weekend:

http://steelcityhobbies.com/blog/2007-fallwinter-results/

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Last day Monday for SCH Bridgeville GS*

LAST DAY at SCH - Bridgeville GS

Monday, March 31, 2008 is the LAST day that the store will be open at the Bridgeville Great Southern Shopping Center. 

Hours - 10am till 8pm.

SCH will continue with on-line sales only - for the near future. Check back with www.steelcityhobbies.com for updates, great deals, etc. 

SCH website will continue to host R/C stories and events for the coming year.

Thank you again! 

:wave:


----------



## chevy2kid (Aug 3, 2009)

hello from mercer county pa here i see on you tube you guys do drag racing! i just got a funny car planning on going brushless but i dont want to dump a ton of money in it 
if there are no places to race it any one know of a track to run them any info pm me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Not sure who is hosting R/C Drag Racing these days. Check with AB Charles Hobby Shop - they may know of someone. Last I heard, which was 2 years ago, Flashlight Drags up north of Pittsburgh. Not sure if they do it anymore. SCH sold the drag tree last year to a group in Palm Beach FL. 



chevy2kid said:


> hello from mercer county pa here i see on you tube you guys do drag racing! i just got a funny car planning on going brushless but i dont want to dump a ton of money in it
> if there are no places to race it any one know of a track to run them any info pm me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carpet Racers comes to Pittsburgh PA!*

* Carpet Racers has been accepted to the Three Rivers Film Festival. The screening is on Tuesday, November 17th. Reception is at 7PM and the screening is at 8:00 at Regent Square. 
*

*For more info: http://3rff.com/2009/films.html#c*

Some of the film was shot at R/C Alley outside of Latrobe, PA as well as Steel City Hobbies in Pittsburgh.


----------

